# الأمن يطلق قنابل مسيلة للدموع بدهشور لمنع الأهالى من اقتحام الكنيسة!!!!



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2012)

*أطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل مسيلة للدموع على العشرات من الأهالى الذين تجمهروا أمام كنسية مارجرجس بـ"دهشور" بالبدرشين جنوب الجيزة، وحاولوا اقتحامها على خلفية وفاة شاب مسلم فى الأحداث المؤسفة التى شهدتها القرية بين المسلمين والأقباط، وأصيب من خلالها الشاب معاذ محمد أحمد "19 سنة" بحروق بنسبة 75 % ولفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة عقبها.

حاول الشباب اقتحام الكنيسة وإضرام النيران بها، إلا أن قوات الأمن سيطرت على الموقف، وفرقت المتظاهرين، كما حاولت مجموعة من الشباب اقتحام مخزن "مياه غازية" ملك مواطن قبطى، لكن قوات الأمن تصدت لهم، وتحاول قيادات مديرية أمن الجيزة السيطرة على الموقف.*
اليوم السابع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب ....... كويس 

بوادر خير 

بس قبضوا على المتظاهرين و لا لسة*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*مخاوف من فتنةطائفية بالبدرشين*
*زاخر:أحداث دهشور ليست فتنة ولكنها عمل جنائي*

القاهرة – CNN 
*تصاعدت المخاوف من تجدد الاشتباكات بين مواطنين أقباط ومسلمين بقرية دهشور بمركز البدرشين جنوب محافظة الجيزة، وذلك بعد وفاة شاب مسلم يدعى (معاذ محمد حسن)، متأثرًا بحروق تعرض لها أثناء مروره قرب موقع الاشتباكات، التي استخدمت بها زجاجات المولتوف الحارقة، حيث بدأت الأحداث منذ 6 أيام بسبب قيام عامل قبطي في محل كي للملابس بحرق قميص كهربائي مسلم.*


وقالت وسائل الإعلام؛ إن قرية دهشور تحولت إلى ثكنة عسكرية، كما أدت الحادثة إلى هروب بعض العائلات القبطية التي تخشى من تجدد الاشتباكات، كما جدد قاضي المعارضات حبس المتهمين في أحداث البدرشين 15 يومًا أخرى على ذمة التحقيقات.


وطالبت المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية؛ جهاز الشرطة باتخاذ كل الإجراءات الفورية اللازمة لحماية أرواح وممتلكات المواطنين بقرية دهشور، وتأمين جنازة معاذ محمد وحماية المواطنين الأقباط وممتلكاتهم وكنيسة مار جرجس الموجودة بالقرية أثناء وعقب تشييع الجنازة.


وأعربت المبادرة المصرية عن إدانتها الكاملة لأعمال العنف، وما أسفر عنها من إزهاق لروح أحد أبناء القرية، وطالبت النيابة العامة بسرعة الانتهاء من التحقيقات الجارية في الأحداث وتقديم الجناة إلى المحاكمة.


وقال المفكر القبطي كمال زاخر لـCNN بالعربية، إن «أحداث دهشور ليست فتنة طائفية ولكنها عمل جنائي، تم تصعيده بسبب عدم وجود شفافية من بعض الجهات، وأيضًا كون طرفي المشاجرة مسلمين وأقباط».


ووصف زاخر؛ مخاوف بعض الأقباط وتركهم للقرية؛ بأنه «خوف إنساني طبيعي، أما من ناحية الثأر فهو مرتبط بالبيئة أكثر من الدين»، موضحًا أن «البدرشين يحكمها قيم الصعيد كونها تقع بمحافظة الجيزة».


وطالب زاخر؛ الجهات الأمنية باحتواء أحداث البدرشين، مشيرًا إلى أن مصر تمر بلحظات ملتهمة يجب معها تدخل العقلاء لاحتواء تلك النوعية من الخلافات.


من جانبه؛ قال أحمد خيري- المتحدث الرسمي باسم حزب المصريين الأحرار، إن «المشاجرات تحدث عادة بين بعض المواطنين وفي أماكن متفرقة، بسبب الكثير من المشاكل الاقتصادية والنفسية التي يمر بها عدد من المواطنين، ولكن للأسف عندما تحدث مشاجرة بين مسلم ومسيحي في ظل وجود حالة احتقان، تأخذ بعدًا دينيًا وطائفيًا، خاصة مع تصعيد -ما وصفه- بالإعلام السلبي في التعامل مع مثل تلك الأحداث».


وقال خيري لـCNN بالعربية؛ إن «مخاوف الأقباط بقرية دهشور طبيعي ومنطقي وتكرر بأحداث مختلفة سابقة مثل كنيسة فرشوط والوراق وإمبابة وأطفيح»، لافتًا إلى أن حل الأزمات الطائفية يلزمه وجود إرادة سياسية من القيادة الموجودة حاليًا لتطبيق القانون على أي مخالف وكل من شارك أو حرض على العنف الطائفي؛ سواء كان مسلمًا أو مسيحيًا، فضلاً عن تشكيل لجان من المثقفين والمفكرين ورجال الدين لتغيير رؤية المسلم للقبطي والعكس.​


----------



## Abd elmassih (1 أغسطس 2012)

*كل الحكايه بدءت بسبب حرق قميص وازاى المكوجى القبطى يحرق قميص المسلم وكأنه حرق جسده ولا اعرف لماذا كل هذه الكراهيه الدفينه لدى المسلمين فعشان قميص راح الشاب المسلم جاب الفين شاب وحرقو بيت الراجل القبطى ومغسلته 
اتمنى ان تمر المسأله سريعا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2012)

*بالذمه حد يتبرع ويسأل الاخ كمال زاخر ويقوله لما دى مش فتنه اوماااال الفتنه بتبقى عامله ازاى !!!!!!!!!؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2012)

*هدوء حذر يسود البدرشين.. وشهود عيان: الشرطة أخلت القرية من الأقباط*
*قال شهود عيان من أهالى قرية "دهشور" التابعة للبدرشين جنوب الجيزة، إن قوات الجيش والشرطة العسكرية أخلت القرية من الأقباط، بعد الاشتباكات التى وقعت عقب تشييع جنازة الشاب "معاذ" الذى قتل فى مشاجرة بين مسلمين وأقباط.

وخيمت حالة من الهدوء الحذر على القرية بعد توقف الاشتباكات بين الأهالى وقوات الأمن المركزى، التى منعتهم من اقتحام كنيسة "مارى جرجس" وحرق محال ومنازل الأقباط بالقرية، احتجاجاً منهم على مقتل الشاب.

وعززت قوات الأمن المركزى من تواجدها بالشوارع التى شهدت الاشتباكات، حيث أحضرت 10 سيارات إضافية ومدرعتين شرطة لفرض كردون أمنى حول القرية، بينما ساد الظلام شوارعها ووقف الأهالى أمام منازلهم حاملين الأسلحة.*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يرحم و يخمد النار الثائره دى....*


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*الشرطة تمنع الأهالي من اقتحام «كنيسة» «ماري جرجس» في أحداث فتنة «دهشور»*

*الشرطة تمنع الأهالي من اقتحام «كنيسة» «ماري جرجس» في أحداث فتنة «دهشور»*


 











                                                                                                           تصوير حسن شلبي 














 تمكنت قوات الشرطة من منع أهالي قرية «دهشور» التابعة لمركز  البدرشين، جنوب الجيزة، من اقتحام كنيسة «ماري جرجس»، بعد دفن جثمان الشاب  معاذ محمد حسن، الذى لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة إثر إصابته بحروق كبيرة، أثناء  مشاجرة وقعت بين أنصار شاب «مسلم» وأنصار «مكوجى» مسيحي، بسبب احتراق قميص  الأول أثناء «كي» الثاني له،والتي أسفرت عن إصابة ٥ أشخاص وإحراق منزل  المكوجي قبل أيام.
 ووقعت اشتباكات، فجر الأربعاء، بين أهالى قرية «دهشور»، وقوات  الشرطة، وتسببت الاشتباكات في إصابة 6 شرطيين، بينهم اللواء محمود فاروق  مدير إدارة البحث الجنائي، إضافة إلى والد الضحية، عندما كانوا يحاولون منع  أهالي القرية من التعدي على كنيسة «ماري جرجس».
 البداية، كانت عندما تلقى أهالي القرية خبر وفاة الشاب معاذ  محمد، ضحية مشاجرة قرية دهشور بالبدرشين، أنفاسه الأخيرة متأثراً بحروق،  والذي تصادف مروره أثناء المشاجرة التى نشبت بسبب خلاف بين «مكوجى» قبطى  وزبون مسلم، وأسفرت عن إصابة ٥ أشخاص وإحراق منزل المكوجي، أفادت التحريات  أن الأهالي انتظروا الانتهاء من تشريح الجثة، ووصول الجثمان للقرية، حتى  تجمع مجموعة من الشباب أمام مسجد القرية، وقاموا بالاعتداء على سيارة شرطة  كانت ترافق الجثمان، وألقوا عليها الطب والحجارة، مما تسبب في إحداث تلفيات  بها، وكسر زجاجها الأمامي.
 وأكدت التحريات أن مئات الأهالى شيعوا جثمان الشاب الضحية،  وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة، وتقدم الجنازة والد الشاب وأشقائه وأقاربه وقيادات  مديرية أمن الجيزة بقيادة اللواء كمال الدالى، مدير المباحث ونائبه اللواء  طارق الجزاز واللواء محمود فاروق مدير المباحث الجنائية، وأدى الأهالي صلاة  الجنازة على المتوفي ثم توجهوا به إلى مدافن القرية.
 وقالت التحريات إنه بعد الانتهاء من مراسم الدفن، وعودة  المشيعين، حاول 500 شخص اقتحام كنيسة «ماري جرجس»، من أحد الشوارع الخلفية،  إلا أن قوات الشرطة تصدت لهم، ومنعتهم من الوصول إلى الكنيسة، وأن 20  شخصًا تمكنوا من دخول الكنيسة، عن طريق أسطح المنازل المجاورة لها، وتم  ضبطهم والسيطرة عليهم وصرفهم من المكان، دون إحداث أي تلفيات، وأثناء ذلك  حاول 500 شخص آخرين اقتحام الكنيسة مرة أخرى من الشارع الرئيسي، وتصدت لهم  القوات ومنعتهم، فألقوا الطوب والحجارة على القوات، وتم اطلاق عدد من  الطلقات المسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم.
 وأشارت التحريات إلى توجه مجموعات من شباب القرية وصبيانها  إلى منازل ومحال أهالي البلدة من المسيحيين الكائنة خارج الكتلة السكنية في  طريق زاوية دهشور، ومحل ومخزن مياه غازية، وقاموا بالتعدي عليها وإحداث  تلفيات بها، وتكسير واجهات وأبواب تلك المنازل والمحال «جار حصرها»، وعندما  تدخلت القوات للسيطرة على الموقف، أصيب 6 شرطيين بينهم اللواء محمود فاروق  مدير ادارة البحث الجنائي بجرح قطعي في الوجه أسفل العين اليسرى، كما أصيب  والد الشاب الضحية، بجرح قطعي في الرأس وذلك أثناء محاولتهم منع أهالي  القرية من محاولات التعدي على الكنيسة والمنازل والمحال، فيما عززت الأجهزة  الأمنية من خدماتها على الكنيسة، وفرضت كردونًا أمنيًا، وانتشر رجال  الشرطة في شوارع القرية لمنع حدوث أي تداعيات، وكلف رجال المباحث بالعمل  على تحديد المتهمين والعناصر المحرضة وسرعة ضبطها.


http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/1022376


​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*كاهن كنيسة دهشور: 120 أسرة مسيحية غادرت منازلها بعد تهديدات بحرقها.. ومسلمون تصدوا لشباب غاضبين هاجموا الكنيسة

  الأربعاء 01 August 2012 -  ص
 *​* 








 

 القس: تعزيزات أمنية بالقرية وتزايد المخاوف بعد دفن الشاب معاذ حسن.. والشرطة طالبتني بمغادرة القرية

 كتب: 
 مارسيل نظمى

 كشف    القس تكلا عبد السيد كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس بدهشور بالبدرشين عن مغادرة 120   أسرة قبطية لمنازلهم عقب تلقيهم تهديدات بحرق منازلهم بعيد دفن الشاب  معاذ  حسن الذي توفى متأثرا بالحروق التي أصيب بها خلال معركة بين مكوجي  مسيحي  ونجار مسلم استخدم فيها قنابل المولوتوف, والتي تحولت لاشتباكات  طائفية.
 وأضاف  القس أن هناك تعزيزات أمنية انتشرت بالقرية  عقب اشتعال الأحداث ووصول  تهديدات للمسيحيين من شباب لم تتجاوز أعمارهم  العشرين عاماً، غاضبين على  وفاة معاذ, وتابع : " أن الشرطة طالبتني بمغادرة  المكان مؤقتاً خوفاً على  حياتي".   
 وقال  القس إن بعض الشباب تم استغلالهم لإشعال  الأحداث وقاموا بالتعدي على  الكنيسة, إلا أن مسلمي القرية المعتدلين عنفوهم  وساندوا الأمن في حماية  الكنيسة.
 وأوضح أن الشرطة نقلت كل أسرة المكوجي إلى القسم لحمايتهم من الأهالي الغاضبين, خصوصا بعد دفن معاذ.
 يذكر  أن اشتباكات طائفية كانت قد اندلعت بين  مسلمين وأقباط في قرية دهشور, بعد  مشادات بين كل من  " سامح س.ى " مكوجى ، و  " أحمد ر.ط " كهربائي، بسبب  حرق الأول لقميص الثاني مما أدى الى مشادات  كلامية أعقبها تراشق بالملوتوف  واستعان كل منهما بأقاربه.
 وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن إصابة عدد من الجانبين والمارة بحروق بينهم معاذ حسن الذي توفي متأثرا بحروقه.


المصدرالحق والضلال
​*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2012)

* كاهن كنيسة دهشور: الأمن طلب من الأقباط ترك القرية حتى تهدأ الأوضاع *







                    كنيسة مارجرجس بدهشور    

   7/31/2012 7:13:00 PM
       كتبت - عزة جرجس:
قال القس تكلا عبد السيد، كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس  بدهشور في الجيزة إن قوات الأمن قامت بتهجير الأسر المسيحية مؤقتا من  القرية التي شهدت أحداث طائفية يوم الخميس الماضي على اثر خلاف بين مكوجي  قبطي وكهربائي مسلم ترتب عليها حرق منزل المكوجي وإصابة أحد شباب القرية.
وأضاف عبد السيد، لمصراوي إنه ''لا يوجد قبطي واحد الآن في القرية، تركناها حتي تهدأ الأمور''.
وتطوق قوات الأمن منذ صباح اليوم، الثلاثاء، كنيسة مارجرجس بدهشور بعد تلقي تهديدات بحرقها.
وأوضح أن الأقباط المهجرون سيعودون إلى القرية بعد أن تهدأ الأوضاع المشتعلة بعد وفاة الشاب معاذ الذي أصيب في الأحداث.
وقال: ''ننتظر حتي تهدأ الأمور ونجلس سويا ونتصالح، لن نترك بيوتنا وأرضنا سنعود ولكن الوضع غير مستتب الآن''.
وردا  على سؤال عن مكان تواجد الأسر المسيحية، قال الكاهن: ''كل واحد راح في  مكان وأنا طلبت مني الشرطة مغادرة القرية وهي تأمن كنيسة مارجرجس حاليا''.
وأوضح  تكلا أن الأحداث بدأت حينما أتهم أحمد رمضان، المكوجي سامح فهمي بحرق  قميصه، فتطور الأمر بعد ذلك إلى مشاجرة أصيب خلالها الشاب معاذ محمد، وبعد  ذلك تجمهر حوالي 2000 من المسلمين لحرق منزل سامح ''المكوجي''.
ولفت  إلى أنه بفعل الاشتباكات أصيب سامح وشقيقه ووالده وأبن عمه، الذي يرقد في  المستشفى في حالة خطره بسبب تقطع في شرايين الرقبة، على حد قوله.
وقال تكلا:'' الناس مشحونة بتعصب أعمي ولا أعرف لماذا حدث كل ذلك، مشيرا إلى أنه عند عودة الهدوء للقرية سينظر ما الذي سيتم فعله.


http://www.masrawy.com/News/Egypt/Politics/2012/july/31/5224195.aspx
​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*دفن ضحية أحداث فتنة البدرشين بمقابر دهشور.. والأقباط يتركون منازلهم*









معاذ محمد حسن                         
 كتب محمود عبد الراضى
  
قال أهالى قرية "دهشور" بالبدرشين التى شهدت الأحداث المؤسفة بين  المسلمين والأقباط، بسبب "احتراق قميص" منذ 6 أيام، وأصيب فيها 5 أشخاص  بينهم شاب مسلم يدعى "معاذ محمد حسن" (19 سنة) والذى لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة  اليوم الثلاثاء، إن جثمان الفقيد من المقرر وصوله إلى القرية بعد صلاة  العصر للصلاة عليه ودفنه بمقابر دهشور بالقرب من عزبة الجبرى.

وأضاف الأهالى لليوم السابع أن القرية بأكملها اتشحت بالسواد وسيطرت قوات  الأمن على مداخل ومخارج دهشور، وعززت من قواتها فى محيط كنيسة دهشور تخوفا  من اقتحامها.

وأوضح الأهالى أن معظم الأقباط الذين يقطنون القرية تركوها فور وصول خبر  وفاة الشاب المسلم عدا 10 أسر أصروا على البقاء بعدما طلب منهم جيرانهم  المسلمون البقاء فى منازلهم ووعدوهم بعدم التعرض لهم بأذى، فيما أكدت مصادر  أنه تم إخلاء كنيسة مارجرجس من الموجودين بها حفاظا عليهم.

كان اللواء أحمد سالم الناغى، مدير أمن الجيزة تلقى إخطارًا من العميد  محمود فاروق، مدير المباحث الجنائية بوجود اشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط  فى قرية دهشور بالبدرشين، فانتقل العميد خالد عميش، مفتش المباحث والمقدم  سعيد عابد، رئيس مباحث البدرشين إلى مكان الواقعة، وتبين أن مشادات كلامية  وقعت بين كل من "أحمد. ر. ط"، كهربائى، مسلم، (23 سنة)، و"سامح. س. ى"،  مكوجى، قبطى، (30 سنة)، بسبب قيام الأخير بحرق قميص الأول، واستعان كل طرف  منهما بأقاربه.

ودلت التحقيقات التى أشرف عليها الرائد هانى إسماعيل ومجدى موسى، معاونا  المباحث على أن المكوجى القبطى ألقى زجاجات المولوتوف على أقارب الكهربائى  المسلم الذين تجمعوا أمام منزله، ما أسفر عن إصابة المواطن "معاذ. م. أ"،  (19سنة)، أثناء مروره بالصدفة فى مكان الحادث بحروق بنسبة 75%، نقل على  أثرها إلى المستشفى، كما تجمع قرابة ألف مواطن من المسلمين أمام منازل  الأقباط وأحرقوا منزل المكوجى، وعززت قوات الأمن من التواجد أمام كنيسة  مارى جرجس تخوفًا من اقتحامها.




http://www2.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=745330​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*النيابة تجرى معاينة تصويرية لمنازل الأقباط بالبدرشين*









انتقل  محمد هاني وكيل النيابة بإشراف محمد شقير رئيس نيابة البدرشين لإجراء  المعاينة التصويرية لـ5 منازل للأقباط ومحل ذهب ومخزن مياه غازية وبيت راعي  الكنيسة.
 كما انتقل فريق آخر من النيابة لسؤال الضباط والمجندين  المصابين في الأحداث، و أمرت النيابة باستدعاء أصحاب البيوت من الأقباط  لسماع أقوالهما حول الواقعة.
 وأكد والد المجني عليه المصاب في الأحداث انه فوجئ بـ500 من  أهالي القرية يقومون بتكسير بيوت الأقباط ويسرقون محتوياتها ويحاولون  اقتحام الكنيسة فوقف لتهدئتهم الا انهم تعدوا عليه بالضرب، وطلبت النيابة  تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة.


http://onaeg.com/?p=226546
​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*صباحي*

*
*

*  أحداث «دهشور» تؤكد حاجة مصر لعلاج جاد لبذور الفتنة الطائفية*







 http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/181 














 قال حمدين صباحي، المرشح السابق في انتخابات الرئاسة، إن مصر  تحتاج إلى علاج جاد لبذور الفتنة الطائفية، بعدما تجمهر مواطنو قرية  «دهشور» بمدينة البدرشين، أحد مراكز جنوب الجيزة، صباح الأربعاء، أمام  كنيسة مارجرجس، بعد وفاة الشاب معاذ محمد أحمد، إثر إصابته بحروق عميقة عقب  سقوط زجاجة «مولوتوف» عليه، بعدما حدثت مشاجرة بين شاب مسلم ومكوجي مسيحي،  استخدم فيها الطرفان زجاجات المولوتوف، أصابت إحداها «معاذ» أثناء مروره  بالمكان.
 وكتب «صباحي» في حسابه الشخصي على «تويتر»: «أحداث دهشور تؤكد  أن مصر بحاجة لعلاج جاد لتراكم بذور الفتنة، وإجراءات سريعة تؤكد شراكة كل  المصريين فى وطنهم وترسخ قيم التسامح والعدل والمحبة».
 يأتي ذلك بعدما اضطرت قوات الأمن لإطلاق القنابل المسيلة  للدموع على أهالي دهشور الذين قاموا بالتجمهر أمام كنيسة مارجرجس في ساعة  مبكرة من صباح الأربعاء، لمنع محاولات اقتحام الكنيسة، ردا على وفاة «معاذ»  فى الأحداث التى شهدتها القرية بين المسلمين والأقباط، وتصدت لمحاولات  الشباب اقتحام مخزن مياه غازية يملكه مواطن قبطى.

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*عمليات التخريب فى بيوت الأقباط مستمرة فى دهشور  *

* الاربعاء 01 اغسطس 2012 - 01:13 م*

* 



 *
* صورة ارشيفية*

* روبير الفارس *
*    لا تزال عمليات السلب و النهب مستمرة فى بيوت و محلات الأقباط حيث تم حرق   أكثر من محل ذهب، و يقوم عدد كبير من الغوغاء من القرية و القرى و الكفور   المجاورة بالقيام بعمليات سلب المنازل و نهبها ثم إشعال النيران فيها.*


*                                                      لا  تزال عمليات السلب و النهب مستمرة فى  بيوت و محلات الأقباط حيث تم حرق  أكثر من محل ذهب، و يقوم عدد كبير من  الغوغاء من القرية و القرى و الكفور  المجاورة بالقيام بعمليات سلب المنازل  و نهبها ثم إشعال النيران فيها.*
*  ويقوم  هؤلاء الغوغاءالان بالاعتداء على رجال الشرطة الموجودين بالبلدة و  يحاصرون  الكنيسة ويريدون طردهم بالكامل ليتمكنون من نهب كنيسة مارجرجس*
*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*ثيئودسيوس: حادث دهشور ليس طائفيًا


 



الأنبا ثيئودسيوس مطران الجيزة
​*​*
** كتب- عبدالوهاب شعبان :منذ 27 دقيقة 3 ثانية*
* طالب الأنبا ثيئودسيوس مطران الجيزة بـ"ضرورة" تطبيق القانون على الجميع في أحداث دهشور ووقف أعمال البلطجة والسطو على الممتلكات.*
* وأضاف  ثيئودسيوس  في بيان له حصلت – بوابة الوفد - على نسخة منه أن حادث دهشور  ليس طائفيا  على الإطلاق، لافتا إلى أنها مشاجرة بين طرفين داخل القرية  أحدهما سامح  يوسف "مكوجي"، والآخر "عماد رمضان"،على خلفية حرق قميص  الأخير.*
* وأشار مطران الجيزة إلى أن الشاب معاذ محمد أحمد الذي وافته المنية أمس   الثلاثاء لم يكن طرفا، إنما سقطت عليه زجاجة حارقة إبان المشاجرة.*
* وأكد ثيئودسيوس على تعرض بيوت بعض الأسر المسيحية للحرق أثناء عودة أهالي   القرية من جنازة "معاذ"، مناشدا القيادات الأمنية والعسكرية بتكثيف تواجدها   بفاعلية، وتقديم الجناة للعدالة وتعويض الخسائر الفادحة حتى يعود   المسيحيون لمنازلهم.*
 
 
* اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*  عاجل بيان من نيافة الانبا ثيئودوسيوس عن الاحداث الجارية لمنطقة دهشور *​* 2012-08-01 12:40 
​ 



   [COLOR=black !important] 
















 ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*جبرائيل تعليقا على أحداث دهشور: على الكنيسة الانسحاب من بيت العيلة*



* الأربعاء 01.08.2012 - 05:13 م​*​
* 


صورة ارشيفية - المستشار نجيب جبرائيل​كتبت ميرا ممدوح​طالب المستشار نجيب جبرائيل رئيس المركز المصرى لحقوق الانسان الكنيسة القبطية ورؤساء الكنائس المسيحية بالانسحاب فورا من بيت العائلة.*

* وقال جبرائيل فى بيان تعليقا على احداث العنف الطائفى بدهشور إنه لم يعد للاقباط امنا أو امان بعد ان فقدت الدولة هيبتها واستباحت الجماعات الاسلامية المتشددة اموال الاقباط ودمائهم.*

* وندد جبرائيل بعدم إصدار مشيخة الأزهر أو الاحزاب الدينية الإسلامية يستنكر حرق العشرات من منازل الاقباط بقرية دهشور ومحاولة اقتحام الكنيسة أو حتى ادانة من حرض على تهجير مئات الاسر القبطية تهجيرا قسريا بسبب حرق قميص أحد المسلمين.*

* وأشار جبرائيل إلى أن الاقباط يتعرضون لاضطهاد واعتداءات اسوأ بكثير مما كان عليه الحال قبل الثورة   حتى الأن لم يثبت الرئيس مرسى أنه رئيس لكل المصريين كما اقسم اليمين،   محذرا من هجرة الاقباط للخارج واحتضان دول اجنبية دولية للكفاءات وروؤس   الاموال القبطية. *

* وقال: "نخاف أن يعيش اقباط مصر سيناريو ما حدث فى العراق وفى فلسطين حيث سوف يقل تعدادهم كما حدث فى لبنان   الى حد الاخلال بالتركيبة السكانية للبلاد"، مضيفاً أنه بعد أن فقد   الاقباط قدرة الأمن والدولة على حمايتهم عليهم أن يسلكوا جميع المسالك   القانونية طبقا لاليات القانون المحلى والدولى.*

* صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*مايحدث فى دهشور هو بدايه لسيناريو منظم ومخطط له بعناية لتهجبر الأقباط.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2012)

* الكنيسة تطالب بتشكيل لجنة تقصى حقائق لبحث أحداث البدرشين
  طالب الأنبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة والمتحدث الإعلامى للكنيسة، بتشكيل لجنة حيادية لتقصى حقائق ما حدث فى البدرشين، ويكون لها سلطة معاقبة المخطئ، مشيرا إلى أن بيت العائلة قد لا يملك الصلاحيات لمعاقبة الجانب الذى اعتدى على الآخر، ولا يملك إصدار قرارات، أن الكنيسة تأمل فى حل الأزمة بشكل جذرى، ومعالجة الفتن الطائفية من جذورها منعا لتكرارها.

جاء ذلك فى رد فعل غاضب من الكنيسة، بسبب أحداث العنف الطائفية بقرية دهشور بمركز البدرشين، عقب وفاة الشاب المسلم الذى لقى مصرعه إثر إصابته بحروق فى مشاجرة مع مسيحى، وأكدت قيادات الكنيسة أن الأنبا بأخوميوس القائم مقام البطريركى، يتابع الموقف عبر الهاتف مع الانبا ثيؤدسيوس أسقف عام الجيزة حتى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم.

وطالب ثيؤدسيوس أقباط البدرشين بعدم التجاوب مع أى محاولات للفتنة والتزام الهدوء والصلاة المستمرة من أجل أن يتدخل الله لوقف عمليات الكر والفر، التى أحاطت كنيسة البدرشين بعدما تجمع العشرات من الشباب المسلم الغاضب، محاولا الثأر للشاب المتوفى بحرق الكنيسة ومنازل وممتلكات الأقباط القاطنين بحزام الكنيسة، وهو ما تصدت له قوات الأمن العام والأمن المركزى التى نجحت فى السيطرة على الموقف عقب احتراق أجزاء من سور الكنيسة.

ومن جانبه، أكد الأنبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة والمتحدث الإعلامى فى تصريحات خاصة، أن الكنيسة تأمل فى حل الأزمة بشكل جذرى، ومعالجة الفتن الطائفية من جذورها منعا لتكرارها، وأبدى مرقس أسفه الشديد لمحاولات أبناء الوطن المسلمين حرق كنيسة ومنازل وممتلكات إخوتهم الأقباط من أجل خلاف شخصى جمع مسلم بمسيحى، متسائلا: "ما ذنب الكنيسة فى ذلك".

وأوضح مرقس، أن الفتن الطائفية تحتاج إلى من يحقق ويتخذ قرار ويتابع تنفيذه منعا لتكرار أى أحداث مماثلة، ووجه مرقس نداءا للتيارات الإسلامية فى مصر بحماية دور العبادة غير المسلمة وعدم التمييز فى إبداء الآراء بمثل هذه المواقف قائلا: "لما مسلم يعتدى على قبطى يكون أمرا عاديا.. بينما عندما يحدث العكس تقوم القيامة".

أما نجيب جبرائيل رئيس الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان فقد شن هجوما لاذعا على مبادرة بيت العائلة، معتبرا أنه لم يتخذ أى موقف واضح فى كل الفتن التى ألمت بمصر، وطالب جبرائيل الكنائس المصرية الثلاث "الارثوذكسية – الإنجيلية – الكاثوليكية" بالانسحاب من بيت العائلة، حيث إن منهج الاعتداءات على الأقباط لا يزال مستمرا، واصفا بيت العائلة بأنه مجرد كيانى شكلى خالى من المضمون، على حد تعبيره.*


----------



## antonius (1 أغسطس 2012)

فين مرسي  ؟ لو مشغول بس باطلاق و العفو عن القتلة؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 أغسطس 2012)

الرب يحفظ كل المسيحين وكل الكنائس


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2012)

*إصابة مدير المباحث الجنائية وضابطين و3 مجندين فى أحداث "دهشور"

تصاعدت أحداث فتنة قميص دهشور بعد وفاة شاب مسلم فى الأحداث أمس الثلاثاء، وشهد تشييع جنازته ليلة أمس حالة من الاستنفار الأمنى، وحاول بعض الأهالى اقتحام الكنيسة إلا أن رجال الأمن تصدوا لهم.

ونتج عن ذلك إصابة العميد محمود فاروق مدير المباحث الجنائية بالجيزة بجرح قطعى بالوجه أسفل العين اليسرى، والعقيد أسامة إبراهيم رئيس قطاع دهشور للأمن المركزى بكدمة فى اليد اليمنى، والرائد طارق محمد عبد العزيز بقطاع دهشور بكدمة وجرح باليد اليمنى، بالإضافة إلى إصابة 3 مجندين، فى الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين قوات الأمن والأهالى بـ"دهشور" بعد محاولتهم اقتحام الكنيسة.

كما أصيب محمد أحمد حسب الله 55 سنة موظف والد الشاب المسلم القتيل أثناء دفاعه عن الكنيسة ومنع الأهالى من اقتحامها.

وكان اللواء أحمد سالم الناغى، مدير أمن الجيزة قد تلقى إخطارًا من العميد محمود فاروق، مدير المباحث الجنائية بوجود اشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط فى قرية دهشور بالبدرشين، فانتقل العميد خالد عميش، مفتش المباحث والمقدم سعيد عابد، رئيس مباحث البدرشين إلى مكان الواقعة، وتبين أن مشادات كلامية وقعت بين كل من "أحمد. ر.ط"، كهربائى، مسلم، (23 سنة)، و"سامح. س. ى"، مكوجى، قبطى، (30 سنة)، بسبب قيام الأخير بحرق قميص الأول، واستعان كل طرف منهما بأقاربه.

ودلت التحقيقات التى أشرف عليها الرائدان هانى إسماعيل ومجدى موسى، معاونا المباحث، على أن المكوجى القبطى ألقى زجاجات المولوتوف على أقارب الكهربائى المسلم الذين تجمعوا أمام منزله، ما أسفر عن إصابة المواطن "معاذ. م. أ"، (19سنة)، أثناء مروره بالصدفة فى مكان الحادث بحروق بنسبة 75%، نقل على أثرها إلى المستشفى، كما تجمع قرابة ألف مواطن من المسلمين أمام منازل الأقباط وأحرقوا منزل المكوجى القبطى، وعززت قوات الأمن من التواجد أمام كنيسة مارجرجس تخوفًا من اقتحامها.*


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2012)

antonius قال:


> فين مرسي  ؟ لو مشغول بس باطلاق و العفو عن القتلة؟



كفايه عليه العفو عن المجرم وجدى غنيم 

والمجرمين والقتله 

لكن الشرفاء المسيحين يولعوا بجاز 

لكن لينا رب اسمه الكريم
​


----------



## Critic (1 أغسطس 2012)

المشكلة ملهاش علاقة بقميص
المشكلة بين الشقسن جذورها عميقة والتعامل معها يتم بسطحية وسذاجة بل وانكار فإلى متى !


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> المشكلة ملهاش علاقة بقميص
> المشكلة بين الشقسن جذورها عميقة والتعامل معها يتم بسطحية وسذاجة بل وانكار فإلى متى !


*فقط للتوضيح
لا توجد مشاكل من الشقين
إنما يوجد شق باغى وشق مبغى عليه دائما
شق ارهابى وشق يتم ارهابه
*​


----------



## Critic (1 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *فقط للتوضيح
> لا توجد مشاكل من الشقين
> إنما يوجد شق باغى وشق مبغى عليه دائما
> شق ارهابى وشق يتم ارهابه
> *​


بل توجد مشاكل من الطرفين
والمشكلة من طرفك_على اقل تقدير_ هى مسئوليتك على سماحك للعب هذا الدور (المبغى عليه) والاستمرار فيه
كل ما نقول ان الاقباط لازم يتحركوا تقولوا الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون , بقالكم صامتين قرن من الزمان , مترجعوش تنوحوا على اللى احنا فيه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2012)

> *بل توجد مشكال من الطرفين
> والمشكلة من طرفك هى مسئوليتك على سماحك للعب هذا الدور والاستمرار فيه
> كل ما نقول ان الاقباط لازم يتحركوا تقولوا الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون ,  بقالكم صامتين قرن من الزمان , مترجعوش تنوحوا على اللى احنا فيه*


*
لما اتحرك الأقباط فى مسبيروا كانت ايه النتيجة؟؟؟؟
لما اتحرك الأقباط يدافعوا عن كنيستهم فى إمبابة كانت ايه النتيجة؟؟؟؟
لما اتحرك المكوجى يرد الإعتداء عن نفسه كانت ايه النتيجة؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Critic (1 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> لما اتحرك الأقباط فى مسبيروا كانت ايه النتيجة؟؟؟؟
> لما اتحرك الأقباط يدافعوا عن كنيستهم فى إمبابة كانت ايه النتيجة؟؟؟؟
> لما اتحرك المكوجى يرد الإعتداء عن نفسه كانت ايه النتيجة؟؟؟؟؟
> *


يبقى نقعد فى البيت
ده الحل صح ؟
اقفلوا بقا المواضيع دى وكفاية محاكم او مطالبة بحقوقنا او دفاع عن نفسها و كلنا نكتفى اننا نحط يافطة كبيرة مكان كل الكلام اللى ملوش لازمة ده "الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون"
وشكرا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> يبقى نقعد فى البيت
> ده الحل صح ؟
> اقفلوا بقا المواضيع دى وكفاية محاكم او مطالبة بحقوقنا او دفاع عن نفسها و كلنا نكتفى اننا نحط يافطة كبيرة مكان كل الكلام اللى ملوش لازمة ده "الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون"
> وشكرا



*انا مقدر ان دمك محروق زينا ويمكن أكثر
لكن انا مقولتش بلاش محاكم لكن انا ضد انك تدافع عن نفسك بيدك
مش هنخلى كلاب زى دول يجرونا لحركة هما عايزينها وبعدها يبان ان الموضوع له طرفين غلطانين ويبقى كل طرف يستاهل اللى جراله
فهمت رسالتى بقصد ايه منها بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2012)

*عدد من أهالى دهشور يشعلون النيران فى 3 منازل للأقباط *
*أشعل عدد من شباب قرية دهشور بالبدرشين جنوب الجيزة النيران فى 3 منازل خاصة بالأقباط على خلفية مقتل الشاب معاذ محمد أحمد "19 سنة" فى الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين مسلمين وأقباط بسبب احتراق قميص كهربائى مسلم بواسطة مكوجى قبطى.

واندلعت العديد من الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن وشباب القرية المسلمين، ما اضطر الشرطة إلى إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع للتصدى للمتجمهرين أمام منازل الأقباط، وأسفرت المواجهات عن إصابة مجند شرطة، بالإضافة إلى إصابة عدد من الشباب المتظاهرين بإختناقات بسبب القنابل المسيلة للدموع، وتمكن رجال الأمن من إخماد الحريق والسيطرة على الاشتباكات.

ومن جانبه ندد والد الشاب المقتول على أيدى الأقباط بالأحداث التى شهدتها القرية، مطالبا جميع مسلمى القرية بعدم اللجوء أو استخدام القوة أو أية أعمال تخريبية حتى لا يضيع حق ابنه. *


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2012)

*لأنبا ثيودوسيوس لـ"أديب": الدين ليس له علاقة بما يحدث فى دهشور

  الخميس، 2 أغسطس  2012 - 00:42







                             الأنبا ثيودوسيوس 
كتب سمير حسنى


 
أكد الأنبا ثيودوسيوس أسقف عام الجيزة، تعليقاً على الأحداث   المؤسفة التى شهدتها قرية دهشور بمحافظة الجيزة، أن الدين لا علاقة له  بما  حدث، لافتاً إلى أن الكنيسة تشاطر أهل المتوفى الذى لا ذنب له، غير  أنه  تصادف مروره أثناء المشكلة.

وقال الأنبا ثيودوسيوس، إن عدة آلاف من أهالى القرية والقرى المجاورة   هاجموا الكنيسة الموجودة بالقرية، وبالفعل حدثت بها بعض التلفيات، لكن   الأمن والأهالى المسلمين حالوا دون تطور الأمر واقتحام الكنيسة. 

وأضاف ثيودوسيوس خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "القاهرة اليوم" الذى يقدمه   الإعلامى عمرو أديب، أننا نعيش مع بعضنا البعض مسيحيين ومسلمين، مضيفًا: لا   يمكن للفتنة أن تنال منا. 




اليوم السابع*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2012)

*الوطن» ترصد مشاهد الاشتباكات واقتحام الكنيسة فى «دهشور»

آلاف شيعوا الضحية إلى المقابر.. وشباب هاجموا محال مسيحيين واقتحموا غرفة راعى الكنيسة كتب : محمود الجارحى وهيثم برعى                      تصوير : محمود الدبيس                 منذ 12 دقيقة 








                     أثار الأحداث على المحال فى المنطقة 
تحولت قرية دهشور فى البدرشين إلى ثكنة عسكرية  وانتشرت رائحة  القنابل المسيلة للدموع فى شوارعها بعد ليلة دامية أمس،  وقعت فيها اشتباكات  بين الأهالى وقوات الأمن بعد دفن ضحية اشتباكات الخميس  الماضى.. عشرات من  الأهالى الغاضبين حطموا محال وسيارات واقتحم 20 منهم  كنيسة مارى جرجس  ودخلوا إلى غرفة راعى الكنيسة وأتلفوا محتوياتها  بالكامل.. «الوطن» كانت  هناك ورصدت 13 مشهداً من قلب الأحداث والتى بدت  هادئة فى الرابعة عصر أمس  الأول ثم بدأت الاشتباكات بعد دفن الجثمان  واستمرت 7 ساعات متواصلة قبل أن  يعود الهدوء من جديد ظهر أمس. 
المشهد الأول.. الساعة 4 عصراً.. عدة تشكيلات من قوات الأمن  تأخذ  أماكنها فى مدخل القرية ومحيط منازل عائلة القتيل ومحيط الكنسية..  ثم تجوب  سيارات من الشرطة شوارع القرية قبل ساعة من الإفطار.**الأمن يطلق قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفريق الأهالى.. و26 سيارة تحاصر القرية *​<b>المشهد  الثانى.. الساعة تقترب من السابعة مساء.. الهدوء يسيطر على  القرية بحلول  موعد أذان المغرب، والشوارع شبه خالية من المارة وتظهر حركة  البعض لصلاة  العشاء والتراويح قبل أن يتوجه الآلاف إلى مسجد الوحدة فى  انتظار جثمان  الشاب معاذ محمد أحمد. 
المشهد الثالث.. الساعة تقترب من العاشرة مساء.. الجثمان  يصل إلى  القرية، فى موكب مكون من 7 سيارات تتقدمها سيارة شرطة.. وتقف  سيارة أخرى فى  نهاية السيارات.. وذلك بدون سابق إنذار أو تنبيه على أهالى  القرية من خلال  المساجد بأن الجثمان اقترب. 
المشهد الرابع.. صرخات أسرة الضحية ووالدته تنطلق بقوة عند  إدخال  الجثمان إلى المسجد.. وبعض شباب القرية الغاضب يهاجمون سيارة شرطة،  ويلقون  الحجارة ويهشمون الزجاج الأمامى للسيارة.. ويتدخل بعض عقلاء القرية  لإبعاد  الشباب المتعصب واحتواء الموقف. 
المشهد الخامس.. الساعة تقترب من العاشرة والنصف مساءً..  أكثر من  ألف شخص يؤدون صلاة الجنازة على الضحية ثم يحملون الجثمان إلى  منطقة  المقابر مرددين هتافات «لا إله إلا الله.. الشهيد حبيب الله»..  وألقى والد  القتيل كلمة على جموع المشيعين والدموع تنهمر من عينيه، دعاهم  فيها إلى  الاحتكام للعقل فى الحصول على حق ابنه. 
المشهد السادس.. الساعة تقترب من منتصف الليل.. ومجموعة من  الشباب  تتراوح أعمارهم بين «16 و20 عاماً» يبدأون فى تخريب محلات مسيحيين  بالقرية،  ويهتف البعض منهم «على الكنيسة.. على الكنيسة»، وأول عملية تخريب  كانت من  نصيب محل مجوهرات ملك شخص يدعى «أيوب».. وتنطلق مجموعات تحاول  اقتحام  الكنيسة الموجودة بالقرية، وقوات الأمن تتعامل معهم وتفرقهم  بالقنابل  المسيلة للدموع، ووقوع مواجهات بين الطرفين. 
المشهد السابع.. بعد منتصف الليل بساعة.. مجموعة من الشباب  تقوم  بإتلاف مخزن لصناديق «البيرة» ملك شخص يدعى «عليان»، ومحل اتصالات  «الملك»،  واستديو تصوير، وورشة كهربائى سيارات ملك المدعو «ظريف» وجميع  المحال  لمسيحيين.






قوات الأمن تحاصر القرية
المشهد الثامن.. فى الواحدة والنصف صباحاً سيارة حمراء  اللون تحمل عدداً  من رجال الشرطة بينهم قيادات أمنية فى الجيزة.. تشق  طريقها بسرعة بين صفوف  المخربين فى اتجاه الطريق العام إلى خارج القرية..  وتفرض أجهزة الأمن  كردوناً أمنياً يحيط بالقرية ومداخلها من خلال تشكيلات  أمن مركزى فى محاولة  لفرض الأمن والسيطرة على الأوضاع. 
المشهد التاسع.. تجمعات للأهالى يتحدثون عن أن المجنى عليه  ليس  طرفاً فى المشاجرة ويتمتع بسمعة طيبة بين أهالى القرية، وأنه كان فى  إجازة  من عمله بالخليج، وتمنوا أن تتمكن الأجهزة الأمنية من التوصل لحل  لهذه  الأزمة.. على بعد خطوات منهم كان يقف صاحب شركة كهرباء ويدعى ظريف  نعيم  وقال: «المفروض محدش يشيل ذنب حد والغلطان يتحاسب.. أنا ماليش ذنب إن   مصالحى تتعطل عشان واحد غلط»، وأشار إلى أن علاقته طيبة مع كل مسلمى   القرية. 
المشهد العاشر.. الساعة تقترب من العاشرة صباحاً.. سيارات  الأمن  المركزى تحاصر القرية.. ويعود الهدوء من جديد والشرطة تشدد الحراسة  على  الكنيسة ومنازل المسيحيين الذين غادروا القرية فور علمهم بمقتل المجنى  عليه  «معاذ محمد». 
المشهد الحادى عشر: 32 سيارة أمن مركزى تنتشر فى القرية،  يتمركز 16  منها فى محيط الكنيسة، والباقى موزعون أمام منازل المسيحيين  البالغ عددها  20 منزلاً، والتى تؤوى ما يقارب 250 نسمة، وعدد من سيارات  الشرطة تجوب  شوارع القرية.الضحية يعمل فى السعودية وحضر ليقضى شهر رمضان مع أسرته وأصيب فى الأحداث​المشهد  الثانى عشر.. الساعة تقترب من الواحدة ظهر أمس.. العشرات يتوجهون  إلى سوق  القرية.. . ويتجمع عدد كبير أمام منزل المجنى عليه بشارع السوق،  لمواساة  أسرته، وأشخاص موجودون يتحدثون عن أحداث الليلة الدامية وعن إصابة  بعض  القيادات الأمنية. 
المشهد الثالث عشر: محمد شقوير رئيس نيابة البدرشين ينتقل  ومعه محمد  هانى مدير النيابة لمعاينة الكنيسة و3 محال محترقة وبعض  السيارات وبينها  سيارة شرطة.. ويطلب تحريات الشرطة حول المتهمين  بالتخريب.. بينما يرد مصدر  أمنى فى همس: متهمين مين.. دول كانوا أكتر من  2000 واحد.. دى اسمها شيوع..  شيوع اتهام.


جريده الوطن
</b>​


----------



## Critic (2 أغسطس 2012)

لحد امتى كل ما تحصل مصيبة زى دى يطلع ناس كل همهما تقول "الدين براء" و "الفتنة لن تنال منا" !!
هو ده كل المهم ! نبرأ الدين ونقول شعارات , ياريت يستمروا على نفس النهج , اللى مجنناش منه من قرن غير الرجوع للخلف !!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2012)

*أسقف مطرانيه الجيزة يترأس وفدا لمقابلة رئيس الجمهورية

الخميس 2012/8/2  6:21 ص

*​*




*​*





كتب:علي رجب
علمت شبكة الإعلام العربية  أن هناك وفدا كنيسا من مطارنية  الجيزة  برئاسة الأنبا ثيؤدوسيوس أسقف عام الجيزة لمقابلة السيد الرئيس  محمد مرسي لمطالبته بمتابعة الأحداث الجارية وبذل الجهود لإيقاف الأعتداء  على منازل الأقباط ونهب ممتلكاتهم بالقرية.

وقالت مصادر مقربة من الأنبا ثيؤدوسيوس أن الأنبا اتخذ  القرار عقب اجتماع مع الآباء كنهه  مطرانية الجيزة  وتم تحديد مطالب في  مقدمته عودة الأسر المهجرة إلي القرية مع تقديم المسؤولين الى محاكمة سريعة  ، وتعويض المتضررين عن نهب ممتلكاتهم وأيضا أهمية استقرار وعودة الأمن إلي  الشارع .

وشهدت القرية تشديدات أمنية مكثفة، وامتلاء الطريق المؤدي  من الطريق الدائري إلى القرية بسيارات الأمن المركزي التي أرسلتها مديرية  أمن الجيزة.

قال القمص تكلا عبد السيد كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس بدهشور  بمحافظة الجيزة جنوب العاصمة المصرية "إن مجموعة من شباب وأهالي القرية  المسلمين (لهم أغراض آخرى) قاموا بنهب وحرق ما يقرب من 100 بيت من بيوت  الأسر المسيحية بالقرية عقب جنازة "معاذ حسب الله" مساء أمس ، واستمروا في  ذلك حتى الساعات الأولى لصباح اليوم، ولم يستطيعوا نهب وحرق ما يقرب من 20  منزل موجودين بجوار الكنيسة حيث التشديدات الأمنية هناك".

المحيط*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2012)

*مصطفى بكري: أحداث دهشور "فتنة" ومؤامرة على أمن الوطن*



* الخميس 02.08.2012 - 09:25 ص​*​
* 


مصطفى بكري عضو مجلس الشعب السابق​قال مصطفى بكري عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، إن الأحداث الأخيرة التي وقعت في دهشور هيفتنة ومؤامرة على أمن الوطن، فالمواطنون يعيشون في رعب، وهناك هروب جماعي للعائلات القبطية، بلغت أكثر من ١٢٠ عائلة.*

* وأضاف "بكري" على صفحته بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر": "هناك فارق بين الحرية والفوضى، فإلى متى ستظل مصر تحتاج إلى منقذ؟ فلتتوقف الفوضى بأي وسيلة، فهناك من يسعى إلى إسقاط الدولة"، مطالبًا الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية بالتدخل السريع لحل تلك الأزمة وإصدار بيان بشأن تلك الأحداث.*

* وأكد "بكري" أنه إذا استمرت الفوضى مع استمرار الانهيار الاقتصادي، فالطريق سيكون مفتوحاً أمام ثورة الجياع، التي لن تبقي ولن تذر، ومصر ستدفع الثمن.*

* صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]y-4PddyQjcU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (2 أغسطس 2012)

​ ​ *الأسوانى يستنكر عدم ذهاب الرئيس لدهشور ويحذره من نفاد رصيده

                           الخميس، 2 أغسطس  2012 - 12:21
                                        	                                                      علاء الأسوانى                          
 كتبت إيمان على

أكد الكاتب الصحفى علاء الأسوانى أن ما يحدث فى دهشور الآن مأساة  مكتملة،  أبطالها الجهل والتعصب الطائفى ومشايخ جهلة متطرفون يحضون على  كراهية  الأقباط متسائلا "أين الرئيس مرسى من كل ذلك؟".

وأضاف الأسوانى عبر كلمته على التويتر أن أبسط قواعد العدالة أن المسئولية   شخصية ولا يمكن أن نعاقب مجموعة من الناس لأن أحدا من دينهم ارتكب جريمة   قائلا "كنت أتوقع من الرئيس أن يذهب إلى دهشور"، معتبرا أن مبدأ تهجير   الأقباط من منازلهم عند حدوث توتر طائفى جريمة إضافية فى حق مواطنين مصريين   صدقوا أن هناك دولة لا أصدق أن الشرطة عاجزة عن حمايتهم.

وحذر الأسوانى من نفاد رصيد مرسى فى حال استمراره على هذا الحال موجها   رسالة لمن يهونون من مأساة دهشور قائلا "ماذا لو تصرف الأمريكيون بنفس   طريقة متطرفى دهشور، هل تقبلون طرد المسلمين من أمريكا ردا على إرهاب بن   لادن".

وأكد الأسوانى على وجود مؤامرة من نظام مبارك ضد الرئيس المنتخب لكنه للأسف   يساعدهم بهذه الطريقة قائلا "هل من الصعب أن يركب الرئيس سيارته ليحمى   مواطنيه فى دهشور" متسائلا كيف يجلس رئيس منتخب فى قصره بينما مجموعة من   مواطنيه يتم الاعتداء على كنائسهم وبيوتهم ويتم تهجيرهم ظلما. هل هو رئيس   كل المصريين كما يقول؟ 

وأنهى الأسوانى حديثه مطالبا بضرورة القبض على قاتلى الشاب المسلم الذى قتل   فى دهشور وتتم محاكمتهم والاقتصاص منهم، مؤكدا على أن القصاص لا يكون   بالاعتداء على أبرياء وتهجيرهم لمجرد أنهم أقباط.


اليوم السابع* 

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2012)

*الرئيس احتمال من اثنين
اما فرحان باللى ............
اما مشغول بالصيام وازالة القمامة
اتحرك ياريس كفاية بقى.....
وبلاش تخلى دماغنا تودى وتجيب.
*


----------



## candy shop (2 أغسطس 2012)

*أبو حامد: الدولة والرئيس عاجزان عن حماية الأقباط
*
*محمد أبو حامد*

* قال محمد   أبوحامد، رئيس حزب "حياة المصريين" ـ تحت التأسيس ـ إن الدكتور محمد  مرسي،  رئيس الجمهورية، يتحمل مسئولية أحداث دهشور الطائفية، فالرئيس، حسب   أبوحامد، لم يحقق الأمن للمواطنين كما وعد في حملته الانتخابية.*
* وطالب   بعودة الأسر المهجرة من دهشور إلي مساكنها وتعويضهم وتقديم من تورط في هذه   الأحداث إلي المحاكمة، مشددًا على أن معالجة الحكومة لأحداث الفتن   الطائفية، بالجلسات العرفية والتهجير وتجنب معاقبة المتورطين في الأحداث في   كل مرة، يضيع هيبة القانون؛ معلنا عن تضامنه الكامل مع الأقباط.*
* وأضاف،   في بيان صحفي له اليوم، إن تكرار مثل هذه الأحداث يشعر المواطن المسيحي   بالاضطهاد، وكأنه مواطن من الدرجة الثانية، وتهجير أكثر من ١٣٠ أسرة   والاعتداء على ممتلكاتهم الخاصة هي جريمة في حق الشعب المصري كله، ولن يسمح   بذلك وسوف نتصدى لهذه الممارسات الإجرامية.*
* وأشار   أبوحامد، النائب السابق في البرلمان "المنحل"، إلى أنه كان قدم مشروع قانون   لتجريم التمييز وتغليظ عقوبة الحض على الكراهية قبل حل البرلمان، إلا أنه   لم يصدر؛ وشدد على أن مثل هذا القانون أصبح حتميا للتصدي لهذه الجرائم  وكل  من يتورط فيها.*
​* 
الوطن*


----------



## candy shop (2 أغسطس 2012)

*المصريين الأحرار" يحذر من الفتنة ويطالب الرئاسة والحكومة بموقف حاسم*

*   الخميس، 2 أغسطس  2012 - 12:36*
* أحمد سعيد *

* دعا حزب المصريين الأحرار الحكومة لاتخاذ الإجراءات العاجلة للحيلولة دون تصاعد الموقف بعد المصادمات الطائفية الأخيرة فى دهشور.*

* وحذر الدكتور أحمد سعيد رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار، من محاولات إشعال أجواء   الفتنة مجدداً فى مصر، مشيراً إلى أن هناك من يحاول الصيد فى الماء العكر   واستغلال الاحتكاكات اليومية بين المواطنين لإشاعة مناخ التخويف  والترويع،  والاعتداء على دور العبادة وتهجير المواطنين من قراهم وطردهم من  منازلهم. *

* وندد المصريين الأحرار فى بيان صادر صباح اليوم الخميس، بالاعتداءات التى   جرت ضد كنيسة مار جرجس وحرق منازل الأقباط بدهشور، والاعتداء على رجال   الأمن أثناء تصديهم للاعتداءات. *

* وأبدى رئيس الحزب دهشته من عدم تدخل مؤسسة الرئاسة واختفاء أجهزة الدولة   المسئولة عند نشوب الأزمة، وهو الأمر الذى يكشف عن حالة من التراخى   والإهمال وغياب المسئولية والإدارة السياسية لوضع حد للفتنة، ومنع تكرارها   بحلول جذرية وبإرساء مبدأ المواطنة والمساواة بين المواطنين، وتوقيع  الجزاء  الرادع على مرتكبى جرائم الفتنة فوراً أيا ما كانت انتماءاتهم  الدينية أو  مراكزهم الاجتماعية. *

* وأعرب "سعيد" عن خشيته من استنساخ الأداء السيئ والمتواطئ الذى صبغ تعامل   نظام مبارك مع حوادث الفتنة، واستخدامها شماعة لتكريس الحكم الفاسد وإلهاء   المواطنين عن القضايا الرئيسية، وقال إن المصريين ينتظرون من الرئاسة   والحكومة أسلوباً مختلفاً وحاسما فى التعامل مع الفتنة الطائفية بمصر بما   يطمئن المصريين جميعاً على مستقبلهم ومستقبل أبنائهم، فى وطن يسوده العدل   والقانون. *



* اليوم السابع*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2012)

*لاهيبه للدوله
فنحن فى عصر الدوله الدينيه 
الاقصائيه الارهابيه
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)

*أبوحامد يحمل الحكومة مسئولية أحداث دهشور ويطالب بتجريم التمييز*
*أعلن النائب السابق محمد أبو حامد تضامنه الكامل مع الأقباط فى مواجهة الأحداث الطائفية التى شهدتها دهشور، وأضاف أن معالجة الحكومة لهذه الأحداث بالجلسات العرفية والتهجير وعدم معاقبة المتورطين فى الأحداث فى كل مرة يؤكد أن أجهزة الدولة لا تستطيع حفظ الأمن والسلام الاجتماعى وحماية المواطنين.

وقال فى بيان صحفى له، اليوم، إن سيادة وهيبة القانون فى الدولة لا وجود لها، لافتا إلى أن تكرار هذه الأحداث يشعر المواطن المسيحى بالاضطهاد.

وأشار أبو حامد إلى أنه كان قد قدم مشروع قانون لتجريم التميز وتغليظ عقوبة الحض على الكراهية قبل حل البرلمان إلا أنه لم يتم إصداره وقال أبو حامد إن إصدار مثل هذا القانون أصبح حتميا للتصدى لهذه الجرائم وكل من يتورط فيها.

وحمل أبو حامد الرئيس محمد مرسى مسئولية الحادث وقال إن الرئيس لم يحقق الأمن للمواطنين كما وعد فى حملته الانتخابية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)

*قال عمرو موسى الأمين العام السابق لجامعة الدول العربية، إن تهجير أقباط دهشور هو أكبر دليل على الخطر الذى يواجهه المجتمع بتهاوى مبادئه وروابطه وتراجع سلطة الدولة وهيبتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)

*أصدر الأنبا باخوميوس القائمقام البطريرك، بيانا شديد اللهجة ضد أحداث دهشور، مطالبا بتدخل حاسم للأمن لوقف التهديد والتخريب ضد الأقباط، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)

*حمزاوى يطالب بإنشاء جهاز إنذار مبكر للتعامل مع التوترات الطائفية
  قال الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى النائب السابق، إن الصمت عن الأحداث الطائفية فى دهشور وغيرها من مدن وقرى مصر يعتبر كارثة، مشيرا إلى أن الاعتماد على الحلول الأمنية فقط لن يذهب بنا بعيدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)

*أكد الكاتب الصحفى علاء الأسوانى أن ما يحدث فى دهشور الآن مأساة مكتملة، أبطالها الجهل والتعصب الطائفى ومشايخ جهلة متطرفون يحضون على كراهية الأقباط متسائلا "أين الرئيس مرسى من كل ذلك؟".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)

*دعا حزب المصريين الأحرار الحكومة لاتخاذ الإجراءات العاجلة للحيلولة دون تصاعد الموقف بعد المصادمات الطائفية الأخيرة فى دهشور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)

*الأقباط أمام مديرية أمن الجيزة: "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"
اندلعت مشادات بين ضباط مديرية أمن الجيزة والأقباط المعتصمين أمام المديرية، بسبب منعهم من تصوير المديرية من الخارج، الأمر الذى جعل المعتصمين يهتفون "هى هى الداخلية رافعة شعار البلطجية"، و"يا حرية فينك فينك المديرية بينى وبينك"، كما هتفوا ضد الرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين مرددين "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".

وأدى الاعتصام أمام مديرية أمن الجيزة إلى ارتباك فى حالة المرور، وإصابة سيدة بعدما صدمتها دراجة بخارية، بسبب الزحام فى الشارع الرئيسى أمام مديرية أمن الجيزة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)

*الأقباط يقطعون الطريق أمام مديرية أمن الجيزة للتنديد بأحداث دهشور
 تجمع مجموعة من الأقباط وأعضاء ائتلاف أقباط مصر أمام مديرية أمن الجيزة، للتنديد بالأحداث التى شهدتها قرية دهشور بالبدرشين بين المسلمين والأقباط، والتى أسفرت عن مقتل مواطن مسلم وإصابة مدير المباحث الجنائية بالجيزة وضابطين و4 مجندين،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)

*الرئاسة: مرسى يتابع أحداث دهشور ويرفض الاعتداء وطرد الأقباط*
*ايه ده بجد !!!!
ياااااااه
هعيط من الحنيه يا ناااس *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)

*أرسل اليوم الخميس، الأنبا ثيؤدوسيوس، أسقف عام الجيزة، وفداً مكوناً من 10 كهنة تابعين لإيبراشية الجيزة، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2012)

*"البرادعى": مصر تمر بأزمة طائفية.. والحديث عن لجان تصالح "لغو"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2012)

*القبض على 9 من المتهمين باقتحام منازل الأقباط فى أحداث دهشور*
*ألقت أجهزة المباحث بالجيزة القبض على 9 من المتهمين باقتحام منازل ومحلات الأقباط بقرية "دهشور" التى شهدت أحداثًا طائفية أسفرت عن مقتل الشاب المسلم "معاذ محمد أحمد" 19 سنة، وإصابة 4 أقباط ومدير المباحث الجنائية بالجيزة وضابطين و3 مجندين، واحتراق منازل وتحطم محلات للأقباط بسبب احتراق قميص.

كان اللواء أحمد سالم الناغى، مدير أمن الجيزة، تلقى إخطارًا من العميد محمود فاروق، مدير المباحث الجنائية، بوجود اشتباكات بين المسلمين والأقباط فى قرية دهشور بالبدرشين، فانتقل العميد خالد عميش، مفتش المباحث والمقدم سعيد عابد، رئيس مباحث البدرشين إلى مكان الواقعة، وتبين أن مشادات كلامية وقعت بين كل من "أحمد. ر. ط"، كهربائى، مسلم، (23 سنة)، و"سامح. س. ى"، مكوجى، قبطى، (30 سنة)، بسبب قيام الأخير بحرق قميص الأول، واستعان كل طرف منهما بأقاربه.

ودلت التحقيقات، التى أشرف عليها الرائدان هانى إسماعيل ومجدى موسى، معاونا المباحث، على أن المكوجى القبطى ألقى بزجاجات المولوتوف على أقارب الكهربائى المسلم الذين تجمعوا أمام منزله، ما أسفر عن إصابة المواطن "معاذ محمد أحمد"، 19سنة، أثناء مروره بالصدفة فى مكان الحادث، بحروق بنسبة 75%، نقل على أثرها إلى المستشفى، كما تجمع قرابة ألف مواطن من المسلمين أمام منازل الأقباط وأحرقوا منزل المكوجى القبطى، وعززت قوات الأمن من تواجدها أمام كنيسة مارجرجس تخوفًا من اقتحامها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2012)

*اليوم.. 26 شخصية عامة تزور دهشور لتفقد الأوضاع ميدانيا*
*يتوجه، اليوم وفد يضم عددا من الشخصيات عامة ونشطاء أقباط إلى قرية دهشور لتقصى الحقائق حول ما حدث فى القرية بين المسيحيين والمسلمين، وحقيقة التهجير القسرى لمسيحيى القرية من بيوتهم.

ويضم الوفد 26 شخصية عامة من بينهم محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل، والكاتبة فاطمة ناعوت، والدكتور عماد جاد، الخبير بمركز الأهرام للدراسات السياسية والاستراتيجية، عضو الهيئة العليا للحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعي، ومدحت قلادة، رئيس اتحاد المنظمات القبطية بأوروبا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2012)

*لجنة حصر تلفيات "فتنة القميص"بدهشور تبدأ عملها اليوم*
*أصدر الدكتور على عبد الرحمن، محافظ الجيزة، قرارا بتشكيل لجنة لحصر تلفيات أحداث قرية دهشور التابعة لمركز البدرشين، وتضم اللجنة فى عضويتها كل من اللواء أسامة شمعة، نائب محافظ الجيزة لمنطقة 6 أكتوبر رئيسا، بالإضافة إلى كل من المهندس إبراهيم فرج، وكيل وزارة الإسكان بالمحافظة، واللواء أحمد عبد الرحيم، رئيس البدرشين، والعميد جمال عبد البارى، مأمور قسم البدرشين، على أن يسمح للجنة بضم من تراه مناسبا لإتمام عملها.

وتبدأ اللجنة اليوم عملها فى حصر التلفيات التى تشير بشكل أولى لوجود خسائر فى 5 محلات أو يزيد وما يقرب من 22 منزلا، يتملكها الأقباط.

وقال مصدر مطلع بالمحافظة، إنه فور الانتهاء من حصر جميع التلفيات سيتم تدوينها فى تقرير معتمد من اللجنة، على أن يتم رفعه إلى الدكتور على عبد الرحمن محافظ الجيزة لعرضه على الرئيس محمد مرسى.

وأوضح المصدر أن أعضاء اللجنة سوف يتوجهون اليوم إلى القرية بعد صلاة الظهر لبدء العمل المكلفين به من قبل الرئيس محمد مرسى، وأضاف المصدر أن الحياة عادت مرة أخرى إلى القرية دون وجود أى اشتباكات بين الطرفين.*


----------

